# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  ¿Una autovía para encerrar Doñana?

## ben-amar

Hola a todos, a falta de un hilo para Parques Naturales, os pongo aqui esta alarmante noticia que, de hacerse realidad, supone un ataque en toda regla contra este mitico Parque.

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...07_898816.html

Pese a los recortes, el PP andaluz promete una obra que bordea el paraje
Los cazadores reclaman una gestión cinegética en los parques nacionales
Rafael Méndez Madrid 19 MAR 2012 - 22:23 CET


Crece la presión sobre los parques nacionales. Pese a los recortes presupuestarios, el Partido Popular de Andalucía ha prometido que si gana las elecciones del 25 de marzo la primera gran obra que apruebe será la autovía Cádiz-Huelva, un conflictivo proyecto que bordea el parque natural de Doñana. El PP argumenta que no toca el espacio protegido y que es una reivindicación histórica de las dos provincias. Además, los populares apoyan la reclamación de los empresarios de Granada de estudiar la ampliación de la estación de Sierra Nevada para esquiar dentro del parque nacional, otra vieja reclamación. No es la única polémica sobre los parques nacionales, ya que los cazadores piden que se les permita la caza en estos 14 espacios, joyas de la corona de la naturaleza española. El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente tendrá la última palabra.

La carretera por Doñana es una vieja polémica. Desde hace décadas, la reclaman sectores de Cádiz y Huelva, dos provincias separadas por el Guadalquivir y sin contacto directo por carretera. Para ir de una capital a otra hay que pasar por Sevilla (con los atascos en la ronda que eso supone). El PP destaca que en Europa no hay dos provincias limítrofes sin conexión. El problema es que entre Huelva y Cádiz está Doñana.

Tras pedir una carretera por la costa, el PP ha optado abiertamente esta campaña electoral por la variante norte: desdoblar una pequeña carretera actual que bordea el parque natural (mayor que el nacional) por el norte y luego construir un nuevo y complejo puente sobre el Guadalquivir. Son 60 kilómetros, con lo que el viaje bajaría de 230 kilómetros a 170, con un ahorro de 45 minutos. No se toca Doñana, crearía 1.400 empleos y permitiría ampliar las visitas al parque, al Rocío y a Matalascañas, explica un portavoz del PP de Huelva. El PP andaluz ha prometido que esa sería la primera gran obra de Javier Arenas, favorito en las encuestas. El PP recuerda que en Cádiz ya hay una autovía que atraviesa un parque natural, la Jerez-Los Barrios a través de Los Alcornocales.


La Junta de Andalucía, del PSOE, considera que la obra tiene un impacto ambiental inasumible y apuesta por mejorar las rondas de Sevilla para acortar el viaje. Juan José Carmona, responsable de la ONG ecologista WWF en la zona, muestra su inquietud: La cosa va en serio porque la implicación del PP ha crecido. Sin embargo, de prometerlo a que se pueda realizar falta mucho. Carmona señala que la obra no tiene sentido desde el punto de vista ambiental ni de gasto público, que supondría aislar del todo el espacio protegido y convertir Doñana en un zoológico. Además, Bruselas podría poner pegas, como puso en el desdoblamiento de la carretera a Matalascañas.

Miguel Ferrer, delegado del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas en Andalucía, considera que con las medidas correctoras adecuadas la autovía de Doñana no tiene por qué ser inviable: Además, se acabaría con la amenaza de la carretera por la costa, con un mayor impacto.

En cualquier caso, la última palabra la tendría el Ministerio de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, que dirige Miguel Arias Cañete, buen conocedor de la zona. El departamento no ha dado su opinión oficial sobre la obra, pero el tradicionalmente se ha opuesto, por lo que la aprobación de la obra no se prevé sencilla.

El ministerio sí ha anunciado que quiere potenciar el turismo en los parques nacionales y que cambiará la ley para mejorar la coordinación de la red de parques nacionales. Estos espacios son de gestión autonómica por una sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional de 2004.

Además, el PP de Andalucía ha anunciado que apoya la petición de los empresarios de Granada para estudiar cómo se podría ampliar la estación de Sierra Nevada para esquiar dentro del parque nacional. Juan Miguel Martínez Cañavate, portavoz de la Asociación de Empresarios de Sierra Nevada, señala que la estación está rodeada por el parque y que solo reclaman que la dejen crecer un poco. Martínez Cañavate pone como ejemplo Los Dolomitas, en Italia, en el que hay zonas de máxima protección con pasillos para los esquiadores.

Con la llegada del nuevo Gobierno, proliferan las demandas para suavizar los usos permitidos en los 14 parques nacionales, la máxima figura de protección. La Oficina Nacional de Caza, que agrupa a todas las asociaciones del sector, ha reclamado a Medio Ambiente que permita practicar la caza, correctamente planificada y acorde con las necesidades conservacionistas.

Hasta ahora, cuando hay exceso de una población en un parque nacional, son los guardas de medio ambiente los encargados de abatirlos. Así ocurre con los lobos en los Picos de Europa. Los cazadores, que mantienen una muy buena relación con el PP, creen que Medio Ambiente podría ingresar dinero permitiendo la gestión cinegética privada, ya que la caza es un acto inevitable.

----------


## ben-amar

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/03/...58_544655.html

La organización conservacionista denuncia el riesgo que corre el parque natural debido a la extracción ilegal de agua a través de pozos
Lucía Vallellano Huelva 6 MAR 2012 - 16:57 CET

"Si Doñana fuera un paciente estaría a punto de ingresar en la UCI". Así de contundente se expresó  este martes Eva Hernández, responsable de aguas de WWF. El motivo de la crítica situación en la que se encuentra el espacio protegido, reserva de la biosfera, es la extracción ilegal de agua a través de pozos o balsas que no cuentan con la autorización pertinente, según informa la organización ecologista. El colectivo ha elaborado un informe que, bajo el título Robo del Agua en Doñana localiza, por primera vez, en mapas y fotografías, más de un centenar de puntos en los que se registran extracciones ilegales. "Se están registrando ya cambios en la composición de la vegetación que delatan que no está llegando agua suficiente a los ecosistemas", señala Eva Hernández. Esa agua se emplea para el riesgo de cultivos de arroz o de fresa.

Las cinco zonas afectadas son la cabecera de la Rocina, donde se encuentran 50 pozos y 7 balsas ilegales en zona forestal. WWF destaca en el informe que ese arroyo ha perdido el 50% de su caudal en 30 años. Esta situación afecta también al arroyo de La Cañada, que alberga más de 30 infraestructuras de riego a lo largo de 5 kilómetros. Asimismo, el área de Matalagrana sufre continuos descensos del acuífero "que ya han sido denunciados por diversos organismos internacionales", según remarca el colectivo en el informe. En la zona de Los Hatos, colindante al parque nacional, se extraen, al menos, 11 hectómetros de forma ilegal, lo que está provocando el descenso del acuífero. Eva Hernández recordó el pasado lunes que hay sentencias firmes desde 2008 contra ese uso ilegal y "siguen sin ejecutarse".

La Laguna protegida de las Madres cuenta con dos tomas de agua sin autorización y acumula denuncias desde hace seis años. Además, de esas cinco zonas, las marismas de Doñana reciben menos del 20% de los aportes naturales de agua. "Pese a la existencia de documentos normativos, como la ley de aguas o la ley de ordenación del territorio (Potad) que señalan que estos casos deben desaparecer, lo único que ocurre con los años es que el problema se incrementa sin que se haya detenido el problema", explica Juanjo Carmona, responsable de la Oficina de WWF en Doñana.

WWF propone en su informe "emprender acciones legales contra las extracciones e infraestructuras ilegales, elaborar un plan de extracciones del acuífero y aprobar el plan especial de la corona de Doñana". Eva Hernández aclara que hay otros organismos como Ramsar o la Unesco que vienen advirtiendo del preocupante "descenso de los niveles del acuífero". Según la responsable de aguas de WWF el plan de la corona forestal de Doñana, reconoce que en el espacio protegido "hay 1.000 pozos ilegales según los datos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, cifra que se eleva a unos 2.000 según los cálculos de los propios regantes". Ese plan propone medidas para solucionar la situación pero "después de cinco años sigue sin aprobarse".

Con todo, desde WWF trasladaron este lunes que es posible curar al paciente: "Doñana está grave y hay que actuar cuanto antes porque seguir como hasta ahora no es sostenible y el espacio protegido no puede soportar más tiempo esta situación". Y añade: "Hay herramientas posibles para invertir el problema, sólo hace falta la valentía política para ello".

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.abc.es/20120307/natural-b...203071041.html

La organización ha identificado los «casos más críticos» de entre los 2.000 pozos ilegales que calculan los regantes que existen dentro de la zona fresera del Parque Nacional
EP
Día 07/03/2012 - 11.17h


WWF ha presentado el informe «El Robo del Agua en Doñana» en Huelva. El documento identifica los «casos más críticos» de la extracción ilegal de agua, señalando más de un centenar de ellos por medio de mapas y fotografías en el Parque Nacional.

En la cabecera de la Rocina se concentran 50 pozos y siete balsas ilegales en zona forestal. «El arroyo ha perdido el 50% de su caudal en 30 años», manifiesta el responsable de WWF en Doñana, Juan José Carmona.

«De la zona de los Hatos se extraen, al menos, 11 hm3 de forma ilegal, lo que provoca acusados descensos del acuífero, una acción que cuenta con sentencias firmes desde 2008, aún sin ejecutarse», continúa Carmona.

Otras ubicaciones mencionadas: el arroyo de La Cañada, que alberga más de 30 infraestructuras de riego a lo largo de cinco kilómetros; el área de Matalagrana en Almonte y la laguna protegida de Las Madres, que cuenta con, al menos, «dos tomas de agua sin autorización y acumula denuncias desde hace seis años».
Planes especiales

Las marismas de Doñana reciben menos del 20% de los aportes naturales de agua, explica la responsable del Programa de Aguas Continentales de WWF España, Eva Hernández.

La extracción intensiva y en muchas ocasiones ilegal del acuífero desde los años 80 está provocando situaciones tan significativas como la reducción de hasta el 90% de las descargas de agua a las marismas de Doñana, prosigue Hernández.

La Junta de Andalucía ha identificado 1.000 pozos ilegales -2.000, según los propios regantes- en el área fresera de Doñana. «Solo un tercio de la superficie regada cuenta con los permisos necesarios para el uso del agua», subraya Hernández.

WWF ha pedido a las administraciones el cierre de pozos, la apertura de expedientes sancionadores, la elaboración de un Plan de Extracciones del Acuífero o la aprobación del Plan Especial de la Corona Forestal.

----------


## Luján

En cuanto a la autovía, no la veo del todo. Quizás se pudiera hacer alguna vía más aguas arriba, pero sin llegar a Sevilla. De todos modos, hay mecanismos para realizar una autovía "verde", como hacerla sobre pilares, para facilitar el paso de la fauna terrestre, y con defensas laterales para evitar que las aves pasen a ras de calzada.

En cuanto a la caza en los parques naturales, rotundamente NO. ¿Se van a preocupar los cazadores de recoger los perdigones de acero (los de plomo están ya prohibidos) que no impacten en el animal? ¿Se preocuparán siquiera de no dejar allí los cartuchos? Ambas respuestas son claras e iguales: NO. Por tanto, la afección a los Parques sería catastrófica.

En cuanto a lo de Sierra Nevada, si sólo es poner telesillas y las pistas no destrozan monte o bosque, podría pensarse en aprobarlo.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo diria NO a lo de Doñana en cualquier termino, lo de Sierra Nevada habria que estudiarlo

----------


## perdiguera

¿No pueden dejar a los Parques Nacionales en paz? ¿Cuanta gente va de Cádiz a Huelva con tanta prisa o con tanto negocio de por medio? ¿Esa autovía es como las otras muchas que se han hecho para que no pase casi nadie? ¿O es como las autopistas de peaje que parece que hemos de rescatar, con dinero de todos, de la quiebra, ahora que los constructores se han llevado las ganancias durante la construcción? ¿porqué no la hacen por el mar si tanta necesidad hay, aunque sea con un ferry veloz o con una autovía sobre pilares?
De los cazadores no hablo, pues me puedo pasar treinta pueblos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los de la autovía por Doñana es un tema que se habla mucho por aquí. Sobre todo porque los vayan de Cádiz a Huelva viceversa se tiene que pasar por Sevilla y pillar algún que otro atasco, más el peaje. 
Pero yo estoy totalmente en contra de esto, no se puede destrozar un Parque Natural por ahorrarse media hora de viaje.
Y lo de los cazadores en otro rotundo NO. Ya que paseando por cualquier finca ves dónde están los puestos montañas y montañas de cartuchos acumulados. Y además, ¿no se supone que es una Reserva? ¿Para qué quieren cazar?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Que no se quejen tanto... en Extremadura estamos mucho peor aún con el tema de las autovías y los ferrocarriles y no damos tanta lata. Cierto es que tal vez no la damos porque sabemos que nos tratan como si fuésemos el culo de España y nuestras peticiones van directamente a la papelera de reciclaje.

En nuestro caso, tanto para ir a Huelva o Córdoba, tenemos dos opciones: dar un rodeo tremendo por Sevilla, o tragarnos cientos de kms por carreteras convencionales mientras que en otros sitios tienen autovías por todos sitios. Para ir a Valencia, tenemos el mismo problema... o damos un rodeo tremendo por Madrid haciendo más de 100 kms, o eso, o tragar kms de carretera nacional a mansalva.

Antes que esta autovía a través de Doñana... más vale que el Gobierno, sea cual sea, se digne de una vez en terminar de cerrar la A-43 o la A-81, o hacer de una vez la dichosa autovía entre Badajoz y Cáceres, que para ir entre las dos hay que coger carreteras comarcales, de vergüenza  :Mad: 

De ferrocarriles, mejor ni hablo. El ferrocarril está muerto en Extremadura, no hay ni un pu****** tren que conecte con nada. No hay ni un solo kilómetro de vía electrificada en toda la región y para colmo nos quitaron no hace mucho el tren de largo recorrido para sumirnos aún más en la miseria. Y es que para más humillación, los trenes que vienen aquí como "nuevos", son los despojos de otros sitios. 

Por desgracia, así nos ha ido, nos va y nos irá siempre.

Con respecto a lo de los cazadores, prefiero mejor no hablar no sea que suelte un buen disparate contra ellos. ¿Que pretenden cargarse los cuatro bichos que quedan?

Y por último, con respecto al proyecto de Sierra Nevada, habría que cogerlo con pinzas y ver muy bien qué es lo pretende hacer. Como dice Luján, si es sólo instalar los telesillas sin modificar el terreno para la constitución de las pistas, podría pensarse la aprobación del proyecto. El resto del año fuera de la temporada de esquí, que esa zona permanezca cerrada para no interferir en las especies que allí arriba habitan.

----------

